# Species to frown upon keeping?



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Seems some don't like others keeping some sorts of fish. Guaranteed a breeder flathead should be returned in my mind, but what are the other fishing faux pas for the newcomer. My keeping of one Bass has raised some eyebrows, so I'd be curious to hear who thinks they can take what. The DPI sets us bag limits after all don't they?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mullumbimbyakker said:


> Seems some don't like others keeping some sorts of fish.


Mate this is a characteristic of every fishing forum you will visit

As an angler I make my own decision as to the right and wrongs of fish keeping..... and practice a mix of keep, and return, and both decisions are subject to consideration of the local angling laws and my own conscience.....*what another angler does is his business as well I reckon*


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Tell em to get stuffed!
If you want to keep a fish and its legal to do so its your right to do so without being harangued by the Greenies.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

well said.


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

I know its everybodies right to take any legal fish they wish, 
But myself I find it hard justify keeping certain species. Particularly species such as bream(black bream particularly not so much their northern cousins) and Estaury Perch, when its known that a female EP of 40cm or more is often more than 30 years old and produces many more eggs than a 30cm fish that is only five years of age. Personaly I'd much rather take a photo of the fish and release it, knowing(hoping) that there will still be fish around when my son is old enough to join me.

Cheers Dan


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't like people keeping Jungle perch and there's a bag limit of one with a 35cm max size - kind of shows how vulnerable they are. But that's up to them I guess, I can only make decisions for myself.
I can also understand why people get touchy about Bass, they've been fished to near extinction in a few areas.
In the end though, sensible practises and care of our waterways will make a far bigger diference than a few fish for a feed.


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

Its true that if its legal and you want a feed then you should keep whatever you want...

I always feel bad about keeping gummy sharks though... not sure what it is... doesnt matter what the size.... i just feel bad.

They do taste good though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

To be honest if your worried about fish sustainability, tossing the odd fish back makes you feel good, but joining and participating in a stocking group is much more rewarding. I can honestly say that in my entire lifetime I will never ever go close to catching the number of fish I have stocked, nor will my kids. Its in the hundreds of thousands of fingerlings released now.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Agree with most of the comments here. If you want to take a feed and its legal, go ahead.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

I frown on the taking of Jungle Perch, and it should be a protected species. I am not that keen of the taking of wild bass either, as the wild population has been knocked around with environment degredation and over fishing.

As for impoundment bass, fill your bag if you wish. They cannot breed, and they are artificially breed for one purpose, and that is to catch. Your money funds the breeding and stocking programs so if you like eating em (I do not), feel free to.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i dont really like the taste of fish apart from that lovely orange smoked cod from woolies deli.
so i keep zilch, except if a neighbour or family member wants one.
hate waste and im sure a lot of bream go home , into the freezer and then into the bin.

but i honestly dont think rec fishos do much damage and i applaude people like feral who stock.

a prawn trawler just off moreton caught 1,500 kg of winter whiting last week. now they dont have a licence to catch them but can keep them as they are bycatch. at around 200gm each thats 7500 fish.
another trawler dragged the whole of north straddie flinders beach for tailor which are on sold to pet food makers.
the mullett boys in the tweed use a chopper, 4 jetskis and big nets to grab the entire black mass of fish
so i cant see how yak fishermen are doing too much damage.

still rec fishos are a good whipping boy for the pollies

pete


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

I guess its what your custom to, when i went bass fishing last summer on the mid north nsw coast we released all our catch but the local lads were using worms and keeping a feed :? to them that was normal . I admire your honest approuch to this subject mullinbimbiyaker .


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Great White Sharks for a number of reasons


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

RangiRocks said:


> Great White Sharks for a number of reasons


lol
very well said, greg norman is not welcome in my yak and best returned to steffi asap


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I try post pictures of live fish just after they are caught. It makes for a better picture and its no one else's business what i do with the fish after that.


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Another forum I visit says explicitly in the rules "no criticism of any legal catch". That pretty much sums up my attitude.

What I frown upon is people taking the catch and not eating it. I have no problem with killing as long as it's not wasted.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my problem isn't with the keeping....its with the catching... :shock:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

kayakity-yak said:


> Another forum I visit says explicitly in the rules "no criticism of any legal catch". That pretty much sums up my attitude.
> 
> What I frown upon is people taking the catch and not eating it. I have no problem with killing as long as it's not wasted.


Agree whole heartedly - if you're not gunna eat it chuck it back! (except where it would be illegal to do so - carp, tilapia)


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a personal rule that ( apart from large Tuna ) I won't freeze fish.

Therefore I only keep what can be reasonably eaten for a day or two. Tastes better too

Must say large breeders and marlin are off limits and no snapper under 32cm. Bream often aren't worth filleting


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Any native freshwater fish.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

someone needs to send this to the pollies who bag rec fishers. i agree with the as long as its legal bit, but i also think cmmonsense must prevail. personally i think there needs to be many changes to what is indeed legal, i think the flathead slot limit is a great step but needs to be followed through with other species


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

slot limits are ideal for all fish to be honest.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I frown upon:

Basser fillets
Vannemia Prawns
Mekong Catfish
NZ Hoki
Chinese Scallops
Malaysian Squid
and every other piece of 2nd rate seafood crap that is imported to Australia.

If this country sold the bulk of its seafood produce to its own people, we would probably have a sustainable fishery. Because of Australia's massive premium seafood exports (led by foreign ownership) we are forced to import cheap rubbish to offset our so called, "insatiable appetite for seafood".

I'm old school and was brought up to believe imports should be a luxury. If this is the case, I'd really like to know what's so luxurious about crab sticks manufactured in Hong Kong?


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well said Dan. Unfortunately the current mind set of import / export trade balances mean Australia will be eating and producing much less of it's own food in the foreseeable future. Australian policticians of all persuasions have no idea what the farmers of this country are worth. They are an endangered species rapidly being replaced by multi nationals who will not give a rats about the land etc. Sorry for getting to a rant but we are about to cease to be farmers due to the Murray water situation. Glad to be able to stay living where we live some are not so lucky.


----------



## yaxion (Mar 13, 2009)

spooled1 said:


> I frown upon:
> 
> Basser fillets
> Vannemia Prawns
> ...


WELL SAID! i'm with ya 100%
i ordered some dinner the other night at a workers club, and i had the choice of basser (dirty mekong catfish) or barra... no-brainer, i chose barra.
apon eating my meal i couldnt help but wonder why my barra tasted so muddy!!! (i knew the taste immediately :twisted: mekong catfish :twisted: )

back to the topic, i will only take home what i will eat:
medium sized flathead, 
school jew,
tailor (smoked mmm 8) ) ,
whiting. 
(oh and tuna, mackerel, snapper... if i had the balls to go offshore :lol: )

my honest opinion is that bream should be a catch and release sport fish as i think they are terrible eating in comparison to our other fish, 
not to mention the 15-20 years it takes for a bream to get big.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> I frown upon:
> 
> Basser fillets
> Vannemia Prawns
> ...


I agree with this too. Good to see someone else doesnt support shitty (sorry, but its true ;-) ) fish from over pressured fisheries, that live in poor conditions.

I dont really have a problem with someone keeping a few saltwater fish for human eating (not cats or pets, pet foods for that), though any fish that is wasted and thrown out cause it was left in the fridge for 5 days is a disgrace.

Though native freshwater species are the only fish we never keep, though I admit we have kept 3 after catching them from an impoundment to see what they were like, but that experience has lead us to ensure that they return to the water in a healthy state.

Oh well thats my veiw, nobody has to agree. 8)


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Totally agree with the statements above, if its legal then you may keep it. Its the undersized brigade that really makes me see red. Anything caught goes straight into the bucket. I have had words on some occassions but at times its best to walk away before it escalates into a situation.

However i havent kept a fish for years, all that cleaning etc, i would rather buy them already prepared which we did last night and the flat head fillets we bought were smaller then the 2 i relased last weekend LOL. 
I view it totally as a sport all about the chase and the capture and that warm fuzzy feeling you get releasing them LOL


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Same for me as everyone else, if you can legally take it, you can keep it and eat no problems at all. The problems arise when one person tries to ram thri point of view down someone else's throat.

I will always take enough for a feed of a legal species, beyond that I wil C&R.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

warren63 said:


> Totally agree with the statements above, if its legal then you may keep it. Its the undersized brigade that really makes me see red. Anything caught goes straight into the bucket. I have had words on some occassions but at times its best to walk away before it escalates into a situation.
> 
> i have tried to explain to numerous people that there are rules for taking fish and they all pull the same trick. "i dont understand you", then they ignore you. this is a situation which makes my blood boil because it is the uneducated/ignorant/arrogant people who cause responsible anglers to be tarred with the same brush so to speak.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

1) anything under size
2) anything more than you can use
3) breeding females of any species

It never worried me much until one time I saw a group of people filling a bucket with pinky snapper and bream as little as 30mm long. They were using tiny hooks and NOTHING went back. Since then my fishing has changed from a holiday thing to more of a lifestyle and I have been more aware of the need for fishing for the future. Now with the threat from the Greens/Labor and the National parks to have all NSW waters closed to fishing I am wondering why we bothered!!!


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

Back in jan of this year I had the distinct pleasure of witnessing a group of young guys being hauled over the coals be our local fisheries oficers. They had a haul of way undersized snapper between 20-30 of them. It really gave me the warm and fuzzies to know that these guys would being paying for their efforts.
I mean what did they intend to do with them? many of them were barely 20cm and the guys had the cheeck to argue with the fishos.

Being a fishcare member I often politly inform people that the fish they are keeping are undersize, most claim to have not known and some just dont seem to care or get agro. Its getting to the point,especially in tourist season where I dont think I will talk to these folks but I'll just call 13FISH, they can learn the hard way and I might avoid a black eye.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Bit of a grave dig but I think people who are dedicated in targeting a particular fish species will generally like to see it released. You do what you want but for me I would never purposely kill to keep a Giant Trevally or Jungle Perch.

I also really dislike taking a small fish that you will need more than one to get a feed off (bream/whiting), if i'm going to kill a fish I won't multiple feeds and a couple of fillets in the freezer. To that end i'm thinking of imposing a nothing less than 50cm rule on my boat - even if it is legal (troup, sweetlip etc). Thats just me though.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

if anglers decided to use the fisheries limits as a base guide only, and maybe bumped up their own personal limit( eg. fisheries says bream are legal at 28cm, maybe say i wont take any under 30cm) if this happened for all species maybe we could undo some of the damage done by the idiots who take undersize fish. as for anyone caught with undersized fish, i hope you cop the full force of the law. anyway take care all


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

I don't frown on those that take the legal limit i more appreciate those that put them back for certain species. For some of us Bass and EP's are a rare catch and worth so much more than the feed we would get out of them. Where i fish i always think there's a good chance the only reason i caught an ep or bass was because a like minded angler released it for me too catch and so i'll do the same thing. Because the fish are hard to find theres a good chance the location spot "X" was more than probably given too me by someone. So i will also be mindful of how that person would view what i'm doing. That's the way i think, what others do (within the rules) is up to them.


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

feelfree09 said:


> if anglers decided to use the fisheries limits as a base guide only, and maybe bumped up their own personal limit( eg. fisheries says bream are legal at 28cm, maybe say i wont take any under 30cm) if this happened for all species maybe we could undo some of the damage done by the idiots who take undersize fish. as for anyone caught with undersized fish, i hope you cop the full force of the law. anyway take care all


I agree. Unless I am incredibly desperate for a feed, I generally have at least a 2cm over rule for estuary fish.


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

saratoga
cod
mangrove jacks
wild river bass


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I have released way more than I'll ever keep (and will continue to do so), so I won't ever feel too bad about necking a fish or three for the table.
Having said that, I won't bag a groper (have had too many great times with them whilst diving), flattie over 60, bream (well, maybe the occasional one if the missus has demanded one for dinner), or hammerhead's - they are super cool, super intelligent critters....I killed one for a mate a few years ago and always regretted it.


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

I got no dramas with people takeing a FEW LEGAL fish for dinner but there are a few that i dont like seeing being killed for various reasons.

Bream, because they take a long time to grow. A legal fish is usualy about 4-5 years old and a kilo plus fish would be about 10.

Wild bass, because dams are stocked with fish for the reasons of fishing and eating, i mean the dammed fish cant breed anyway soo why not take them instead.

EP's, as most people have said because they are a beutiful and very rare fish.

Sharks of any kind, because i dont want em' near me ;-) , if i catch one i snip the leader as close to its mouth as i can get and let it go.

Larger flathead, because they are usualy big breeding females.

Barramundi, Ive eaten it and i liked it but i dont think i could bring myself to kill one of them.

Groper, coz their very smart and beutiful fish.

I think thats about it lol, theres prolly more but i cant think em' right now.

As long as its legal and your not taking a ridiculous amount i dont have any dramas. ;-)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i have my own set of keeping rules that are over the fishing regs...and keep a feed when i can...


----------

